# be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware



## Best11163 (13. März 2015)

*be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Hallo


Vorweg ich schreibe hier nur die Informationen die mein Cousin mir gegeben hat.

Mein Cosuin berichtete mir letztens dass sein Rechner, den er jetzt ungefähr schon etwas länger als ein Jahr hat, defekt ist. Schnell war klar, dass das Netzteil, ein be quiet e9 450w defekt war. Er schickte es zrück und bekam nach ein paar Wochen ein neues geschickt, diesmal jedoch ein anderes, weil das e9 anscheinend nicht mehr vorrätig ist. Nun hat sich aber herausgestellt, nachdem er das neue Netzteil erhalten hat, dass das Natzteil evtl. noch weiter Teile mit in den Tod gerissen hat, so zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte.

Jetzt soll ich von ihm ganz allgemein fragen, da er im Forum nicht angemeldet ist, wie das nun mit den Kosten ist. Bleibt er auf den Kosten sitzen, die das Netzteil verursacht haben könnte oder kann er auf Ersetzung hoffen? 

Wenn weitere Informationen benötigt werden frag ich ihn einfach danach.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten

Edit: damit es zu keinen Unklarheiten kommt: Das Netzteil wurde nicht eindeutig als Schadensverursacher identifiziert.

LG Best11163


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Der Threadtitel ist doch schon irreführend.
Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich denn bei dem neuen das "Hardware zerstört"?
Wo hat er es denn zurückgeschickt? Händler? BeQuiet direkt?
Handelte es sich bei dem neuen Netzteil überhaupt um ein BeQuiet?


----------



## alfalfa (13. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Das müsste näher präzisiert werden, inwiefern das Netzteil welche Komponenten zerstört haben soll.
Vor allem wäre dazu zu beweisen.

Was ist an dem Rechner defekt gegangen?
Inwiefern äußert sich der Tod der Grafikkarte? Was für eine Grafikkarte ist das?
Mehr Details bitte!


----------



## Best11163 (13. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Also das alte Netzteil, dass e9 450 hat evtl. Teile zerstört. Der Austausch erfolgte durch den Händler Hardwareversand.de .Das neue ist auch ein be quiet welches genau konnte er mir noch nicht mitteilen. Mit dem neuen ließ sich dieser defekt nur feststellen. Welche Teile genau kaputt sind ist noch unklar dass muss noch getestet werden. Jedoch ist die Grafikkarte, eine msi Gtx 770, ziemlich sicher defekt da mir mein Cousin berichtete, dass die Grafikkarte geraucht haben sollte. Außerdem lässt sich der Rechner trotz Einbau des neuen Netzteils nicht hochfahren. Da ich leider nicht vor Ort bin kann ich nicht genau feststellen was sonst noch defekt ist. Ich werde morgen mal vorbeifahren und es mir genauer ansehen, dann kann ich mit mehr Details aufwarten.

Danke für die Antworten und entschuldigt bitte, dass mein Text nicht eindeutig genug war.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ein E10 bekommen hast, da das E9 ausgelaufen ist.

Es kann auch sein, dass ein Defekt bei der Hardware das Netzteil zerstört hat, daher wäre ich immer vorsichtig mit den Aussagen, dass das Netzteil irgendwas beschädigt hat.
Um das zu verhindern, sind ja Schutzschaltungen da und beim E9 greifen sie auch.


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Hallo Best11163,

bei einem fehlerfreien Einnbau des Netzteils, ist es praktisch nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass dieses Hardware beschädigt. Sollte dieses tatsächlich der Fall sein, dann müsste Dein Cousin vom Produkthaftungsgesetz gebrauch machen. 
Jedoch ist dieses bisher noch nicht vorgekommen.

Wie konnte das Straight Power E9 - 450W denn als Fehlerverursacher identifiziert werden? Denkbar wäre hier tatsächlich, dass das Netzteil ein Starten des Systems verweigert, da dieses einen Fehler im System ausgemacht hat.

Bist Du bitte so freundlich und teilst mir in einer PN die Seriennummer des Netzteils mit. Ich würde dann mal nauchschauen, ob wir einen Fehler an dem Netzteil feststellen konnten.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Best11163 (17. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hielt es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass das Netzteil der Schadensverursacher ist. Dass das Netzteil Schuld ist, ist noch nicht gesichert. 

Ich werde am Freitag nochmal mit ihm sprechen, dann kann ich dir auch per pn die Seriennummer schicken. Wenn es dann noch nötig ist.


----------



## Best11163 (22. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Also anscheinend hat er den ganzen Rechner schon wieder eingeschickt. Dass heißt es hat sich erst mal erldeigt. 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Best11163,
> 
> bei einem fehlerfreien Einnbau des Netzteils, ist es praktisch nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass dieses Hardware beschädigt. Sollte dieses tatsächlich der Fall sein, dann müsste Dein Cousin vom Produkthaftungsgesetz gebrauch machen.
> Jedoch ist dieses bisher noch nicht vorgekommen.
> ...



Mir ist anscheinend die Grafikkarte abgeraucht und das Netzteil ist nicht ausgegangen was jedoch hätte sofort normal passieren MÜSSEN, da die Schutzschaltungen hätten greifen müssen.( Überspannung).
So Hardware zu Mindfactory geschickt und was bekam ich als Antwort es wäre bei den Dingen die zurück sind alles i.O. , soweit sogut.
Jedoch hatte das Mainboard wohl einen Schaden erlitten, da aber Pins verbogen gewesen sind, was ich mir nicht erklären kann, da beim Zurückschicken zu Mindfactory ALLES i.O. war sagten die tja Pech gehabt.

Jetzt bleibe ich auf dem Mainboardpreis sitzen, sowie die Grafikkarte evtl. auch da der Hersteller sagen kann ist uns zu teuer du bekommst paar Kröten Zeitwert zurück.

Finde ich echt eine richtige Frechheit.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Wahrscheinlich haben die bei Mindfactory das Mainboard geschrottet und du sitzt nun drauf.
Immer wieder nett.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die bei Mindfactory das Mainboard geschrottet und du sitzt nun drauf.
> Immer wieder nett.



Wäre echt eine riesen Schweinerei.
Wenn mich jemand sehen würde, wie vorsichtig ich Hardware behandel, würden manche Leute laut loslachen.
Gefallen lassen werde ich es mir aufjedenfall nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Ich bin ja mal neugierig, was mit meiner Reklamation bei Caseking ist.
Hab letzte Woche das defekte Case hingeschickt. Bis heute noch nicht mal gehört, dass es bei denen angekommen ist.
Mal sehen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal neugierig, was mit meiner Reklamation bei Caseking ist.
> Hab letzte Woche das defekte Case hingeschickt. Bis heute noch nicht mal gehört, dass es bei denen angekommen ist.
> Mal sehen.





Also ich werde es so machen.

1. Gehäuse nehmen 2 Stecker für An/AUS Reset an mainboard klemmen
2. Netzteilstecker an Mainboard stecken (24 Polig)
3. 1 Lüfter Anschließen
4. Starten

Geht das so dann müsste das Netzteil doch angehen oder?


----------



## Wortakrobat (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/79621-netzteil-starten-ohne-mainboard.html <-- Netzteilstart ohne Mainboard - da müsste es ja laufen...

und dann kannst du es mit dem Mainboard halt probieren... immer eins nach dem anderen ausschließen...


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/79621-netzteil-starten-ohne-mainboard.html <-- Netzteilstart ohne Mainboard - da müsste es ja laufen...
> 
> und dann kannst du es mit dem Mainboard halt probieren... immer eins nach dem anderen ausschließen...



Ok , danke

Funktioniert leider beides nicht.
Wie ich oben aber beschrieben habe müsste es damit auch klappen oder??


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

*AW: be quiet e9 450 zerstört Hardware*

Du kannst die beiden Pins am Mainboard auch mittels Schraubendreher überbrücken, da musst du nicht mal das Case anschließen.


----------

